# Need easy VGA and RJ45 pin removal method



## Captobvious (Sep 9, 2013)

Does anyone have an easy method of removing pins from RJ45 connectors and VGA/Serial/Parallel connectors? Am currently debating removing the pins (if easy) and selling them whole (if it will take too much time to do than it's worth)


----------



## butcher (Sep 9, 2013)

Try this, in a big vise, clamp the vise down on the plastic, at the base where pins meet the wire, leaving the pins above the jaws of the vise, with a large vise you can squeeze and smash the plastic fairly flat, this also helps to smash the plastic surrounding the pins, with a hammer blow knock the pins from the vise out of the connector (this will separate pins and other metal, and most of the plastic), pick up loose pins, pins that still have a little plastic around them a smash with the hammer on the anvil to free these pins.


----------



## chlaurite (Sep 9, 2013)

Captobvious said:



> Does anyone have an easy method of removing pins from RJ45 connectors and VGA/Serial/Parallel connectors?


RJ45 pins generally don't connect firmly to their housing, using a combination of folding and springyness to keep them in place. Use a pair of pliers (the normal no-frills kind) to break off the top of the housing in a forward-to-backward pull, then unfold the pins all together; at that point, you should have no trouble either ripping the housing from the board and the pins will stay behind, or if you've already removed it from the board, just yank the pins out _en masse_.

For DB9/15/25 connectors, the metal housing attaches by one of three ways - The side mounting screws actually hold it together; four folded tabs bent over; or four spot-welds in the same places the tabs would go. All three readily pop right off with a good twist or two of a flathead screwdriver jammed between the two halves. After that, you'll find a flat plate along the back actually holds the pins in place; If the connector has two narrow vertical holes on the front face (one on each side), a tiny screwdriver shoved in their will pop off that flat place and the pins just fall out; if not use a pair of dykes to cut through the side of the housing (don't need to go deep, just like an eighth of an inch) roughly flush with the front of that back plate, and again, the whole thing will fall apart in your hand.

While those may sound involved, you can do them in just a few seconds each once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Captobvious (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks guys, much appreciated

@chlaurite 
I was actually referring to the RJ45 connectors that get lopped off the end of network cabling, but good advice none the less on the socket end as well. Any advice as to handle the male connector ends from the 100 or so pounds of cabling I just got done scrapping?


----------



## butcher (Sep 9, 2013)

RJ45 similar to telephone connectors, there are a couple of ways, a good pair of large diagonal pliers cut the plastic just below the pins, to remove copper wire, cutting about half of the plastic of the connector, leaving just the end plastic with the pins, these can be run in the copper chloride leach with pins left in the plastic, or with a smaller pair of diagonal pliers snip the plastic between the plated connectors, to separate the flat gold plated metal from the plastic.


----------



## Captobvious (Sep 9, 2013)

butcher said:


> RJ45 similar to telephone connectors, there are a couple of ways, a good pair of large diagonal pliers cut the plastic just below the pins, to remove copper wire, cutting about half of the plastic of the connector, leaving just the end plastic with the pins, these can be run in the copper chloride leach with pins left in the plastic, or with a smaller pair of diagonal pliers snip the plastic between the plated connectors, to separate the flat gold plated metal from the plastic.



Interesting, just to make sure I understand you correctly it's ok to put them in AP solution while still within the plastic after removing all the wire bits? Doesn't this run the risk of dissolved plastic contamination though? Or am I thinking of a different type of plastic where this is a problem with it dissolving into an epoxy like slime?


----------



## necromancer (Sep 9, 2013)

you can try a deep freeze & a hamer on the rj45 connectors.

dont hit it to hard because they will make a big mess :shock:


----------



## butcher (Sep 9, 2013)

The plastic is hard and will not be attacked by the acidic copper II chloride solution.
Try a few in a small jar as an experiment, if they have not been crimped with wire you can just add the whole connector to the acidic solution, I have not tried it with the small pieces of copper wire and its insulation attached (did not wish to dissolve excess copper), so I cannot say if the insulation on the copper wire would break down or not.

I have not tried dilute nitric ($$).


----------



## Pantherlikher (Sep 9, 2013)

Howdy
I just finished up a bucket of RJ45's and phone jacks. I tried everything to get the metal from the plastic. Gave up and found there's no problem putting them all in AP, except excess copper from wires. After a couple days in AP, I rinsed it all and then HCL + Bleach for a while as alot of the metal with gold was still hiding in there. After that, everything was gone and plastic and wire casings filtered right out. Of course, this leaves dirty gold but heck, gold is gold and it all will get refined a couple times when there's enough.

B.S.
...Thanks again Harold for proper washing technics to remove base metals...
Rinsing fingers as I type and will attempt to remove only the shiny gold to save for show. Not tellin anyone how I got them but I have a couple people I trust to brag to.


----------



## Smack (Sep 9, 2013)

butcher said:


> The plastic is hard and will not be attacked by the acidic copper II chloride solution.
> Try a few in a small jar as an experiment, if they have not been crimped with wire you can just add the whole connector to the acidic solution, I have not tried it with the small pieces of copper wire and its insulation attached (did not wish to dissolve excess copper), so I cannot say if the insulation on the copper wire would break down or not.
> 
> I have not tried dilute nitric ($$).



Putting them in Nitric with plastic will make a mess, incineration first is the best way to go.


----------



## Captobvious (Sep 10, 2013)

@Butcher and Panther, Thanks for the advice guys! I'll make sure to run them that way, sounds much MUCH simpler than plucking pins endlessly from connectors :mrgreen:


----------

